# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ممكن اسم لهده الرياضة !!!!!

## امير الصمت



----------


## mohamed73

هههههههههههههههه
زوينة هاد الرياضة رخيصة لي بغا اشارك

----------


## امير الصمت

هههههههههههه 
كون كاينة هاد الرياضة فى اولمبياد لندن .....كون الميداليات كاع  ديال العراب

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا  لك حسين ورمضان مبارك*

----------


## Fannan1

شكرا اخي حسين 
هههههههههههههه
دابا انا عاد عرفت علاش تسمى
 المتال  المغربي  لي تايقول 
فاش تايطلع  واحد  ا لاخر الدم    
تايقوليه  
( اش  دخل حمارك الى اسبوع الفرس) 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## hassan riach

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## امير الصمت

> *شكرا  لك حسين ورمضان مبارك*

 شرفنى مرورك اخى الحبيب  .رمضان كريم علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع
 اعضاء المنتدى.

----------


## امير الصمت

> شكرا اخي حسين 
> هههههههههههههه
> دابا انا عاد عرفت علاش تسمى
>  المتال  المغربي  لي تايقول 
> فاش تايطلع  واحد  ا لاخر الدم    
> تايقوليه  
> ( اش  دخل حمارك الى اسبوع الفرس) 
> ههههههههههههههه

 هذي كاينة هههههههههه

----------

